# Pics of my tarantulas



## pumpkinette (Jan 28, 2008)

Here are my T's

This is Aragog, my Chilean Rose.








This is Lily, my Salmon Pink Goliath Birdeater.








This is Stella, my Green Bottle Blue.








This is El Guapo, my tiny Mexican Red Knee.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

nice.. they can shock a few people if they was in the bathtub


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks, yeah lol.


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Ohhh ive got the serious heebie jeebies now!! 

Must say Aragog is very impressive, i prefer pics of spiders to real life ones though LOL!! 

We have just moved and we now have some MASSIVE resident house spiders,which has helped cure my fear of the tiny ones if nothing else 

Ang


----------



## patsyking (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice pics and lovely spids!


----------



## jen1302 (Feb 13, 2008)

Geat pics epecially the Chilean rose hair love them as a owner myself of a 8month female.

And 7th March 6mm Curly Hair sling.

And newest edition on 15th March a Chili Flame and hoping to have next Chile Pink Burst & Chile Gold Burst


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

but they realy are beautiful ive always wanted a spider but the rest af the family would kill me lol


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

lovely looking spider but they scare the hell out of me this is as close as i like to get lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Barney said:


> lovely looking spider but they scare the hell out of me this is as close as i like to get lol


yeah remember when ya screamed when there was that one under the fridge.....oh , and when that one crawled out a crimbo prezzie lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

OMG i once ate a huge spider in my sleep,dreamt i was eating something good and i saved some for later!!! later woke to find bits of legs inbetween my teeth and half a massive spider under my pillow!! screamed for england and wouldnt get back in my bed for ages,creepy beasties!!


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

claire said:


> yeah remember when ya screamed when there was that one under the fridge.....oh , and when that one crawled out a crimbo prezzie lol


the christmas prezzie was from brazil and it was 1 of them big buggers that came out you got selective memory claire ya hussy


----------



## Aeron (Apr 4, 2008)

Wow... awesome!!

They're really creepy cool! This is new for me, I don't expect anyone would keep a tarantula as a pet 

Still it's cool bro


----------



## jen1302 (Feb 13, 2008)

Tarantula's are good pets.

I have

1 Grammostola rosea (Chilean Rose Hair) female who is my first who helped me with my fear of spiders by holding her at a shop.

Once you get one Tarantula you get more now i have.

1 Euathus sp "red" (Chili Flame Red)
1 B.Albopilosam (Curly Hair)
1 B.Vagans (Red Rump)
1 A.Avic (Pink Toe
1 H.Gigas (Red Baboon)


----------

